

NCSA Mosaic 2.7 on Github - nuclear_eclipse
http://tomayko.com/linkings/a61915d5c7cd11d917c2a088e2374fa1

======
jrockway
Dupe. You also misspelled the word "on".

Original: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1175136>

------
sigstoat
i'd like to see benchmarks comparing mosaic on 90's hardware to chrome on
modern hardware. i realize mosaic does a lot less, but i could swear it did it
a lot faster, with a lot less to work with.

~~~
fishercs
load up a text file with 100 lines or less of code in chrome.

it's just as fast.

